# Odd Kato Track Situation



## NightWing43 (Mar 7, 2018)

I have been researching for days and have checked countless vendors and visited the Kato USA site.

They offer a double crossover in N scale. They only offer a left hand single crossover in HO. Without a right hand crossover, your train can't get back on the mainline unless you use individual turnouts. To me, it is inane to only offer a left hand crossover. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

They seem to have much more variety in N. You could go on their website and use the Contact function and maybe they can help you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I don't see the harm in simply putting two turnouts with opposite diverging legs together. That's the way real railroads do it?

But that said, I don't see ANY crossover available in HO Unitrack. The Kato USA website doesn't show one.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Kato calls it "Interchange Track set" (3-114 & 3-115), which appear to be merely turn-outs available in a "set"....

https://www.katousa.com/HO/Unitrack/boxedsets.html


----------



## NightWing43 (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, I called kato USA today and they were very helpful. The man I spoke to referred to the crossover as a "boxed set." He said a right hand crossover can be made with 2 #861 turnouts. The left hand can be made with 2 #860 turnouts.

The left hand crossover is not easy to find and they can be pricey. However, the 860 and 861 turnouts are fairly common and sales can sometime be found.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, Kato offers many more Unitrack components in N than HO. As to why, it’s probably that they perceive the stronger market to be in N. 
I read an article a couple years back in which stated that Kato was asked if they planned to offer the same selection in HO as they did they did in N. They responded with a simple NO. 
Well, they asked a direct question and got a direct answer. 
I have no idea if this is still Kato’s plan. I hope not but not holding my breath.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Kato makes the cross-overs in N scale because they produce a lot of N scale "double" track stuff. This is all based on 33mm on-center spacing between the parallel tracks. So in N scale you can't make a cross-over out of two turnouts and keep the 33mm spacing between tracks. You have to have specialty pieces to do this.

Since they don't make double-track pieces in HO, then it doesn't really matter. Just use two L or R turnouts. The spacing appears to be 60mm, which works well with their 670mm, 730mm, and 790mm curves to keep things parallel. (Note that they don't stick to 60mm spacing with all their curves.)


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

jackpresley said:


> Kato makes the cross-overs in N scale because they produce a lot of N scale "double" track stuff. This is all based on 33mm on-center spacing between the parallel tracks. So in N scale you can't make a cross-over out of two turnouts and keep the 33mm spacing between tracks. You have to have specialty pieces to do this.
> 
> Since they don't make double-track pieces in HO, then it doesn't really matter. Just use two L or R turnouts. The spacing appears to be 60mm, which works well with their 670mm, 730mm, and 790mm curves to keep things parallel. (Note that they don't stick to 60mm spacing with all their curves.)


This seems like the perfect answer and I'm glad you contacted Kato and got their solution.


----------

